# Cincinatti open 2009?



## I_love_cubes (Nov 14, 2008)

im just wodering

will there be a cincinatti Open 2009?
I could have mad it to the summer open but I arrived/Moved to Independence Ohio, on Aug 17th


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 14, 2008)

hopefully!

But we need a winter 08 first!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 14, 2008)

Last week there was a Lexington Fall Open, not far south from Cincinnati. There are currently no announced plans for a Cincinnati tournament in the new future, but if you stay tuned there are at least two more in the area that may be popping up


----------



## I_love_cubes (Nov 14, 2008)

hpefully they will be in Cleveland or Independence


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 14, 2008)

As far as I know, nothing is currently in the works for Cincinnati. (I hope I'd know if there was though )

There are a number of other competitions though - the nearest one to independence being Pittsburgh (which is closer than Cincinnati), and probably the Indiana competition after that.

PS, can you change the title of this thread to *Cincinnati* open 2009?


----------



## I_love_cubes (Nov 16, 2008)

how may I change the title?


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm planning to hold around 3 in 2009 (and 1 in 2010) in Indiana -- one in spring, one in summer, and another in winter -- after the Dec. 13 competition. You could come to those.


----------

